# Sudden paralysis in rabbit



## Sarah Yoder (Apr 21, 2019)

My English Angora showed symptoms at the snuffles a couple weeks ago. I gave him VETRX and his symptoms disappeared. Today he suddenly can't use his front legs, especially the left. He doesn't seem to be in pain. He let's me pick him up and feel his legs with no response. He's my favorite rabbit and I'm really worried about him. Does anyone know what could cause this?


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm sorry that this happened...
This same thing happened quite a few times to my rabbits. At first, I was humanely putting them down but I had one that I bottle fed for 8 days and it came back with no problems at all. I don't know what it is, i'm a vet tech and I've never figured out what causes sudden paralysis in rabbits.
Sometimes they come back and sometimes they don't. Do you have a rabbit vet you could talk to?


----------



## Rammy (Apr 21, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from Tn! So glad you joined us. Look around and see what interesting stuff you can find. You'll get to "meet" folks at the same time. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Oh, and we all love pics, so post them anytime you feel the need! Please make yourself at home!
PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself. Old folks like me  will never remember from this post & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes. Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 22, 2019)

How is he doing today?


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 22, 2019)

Is this at all helpful?

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/Flop_rabbit/Floppy_rabbits.pdf


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 22, 2019)

Hello Sarah, welcome to BYH from Florida, sorry about your problem with your rabbit. Take time and look around the site, there is alot of information  and some very helpful people., good luck with your bunny


----------



## Sarah Yoder (Apr 22, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> How is he doing today?


He is doing okay. Same as before but he isn't getting worse. I'm hoping he recovers.


----------



## Sarah Yoder (Apr 22, 2019)

Bunnylady said:


> Is this at all helpful?
> 
> http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/Flop_rabbit/Floppy_rabbits.pdf


This is exactly what I was thinking. I got him some alphalfa and vitamins today. I read that can help if it's caused by a deficiency.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 23, 2019)

I hope that works for him!


----------



## Sarah Yoder (May 1, 2019)

I just wanted to update and say that  I dewormed my rabbit Charlie and he's doing so much better. He went from laying on his side to hopping again in less than a week. I'm guessing it was caused by a parasite .


----------



## AmberLops (May 1, 2019)

Wow, i'm so happy for you and Charlie! So glad it has a happy ending


----------



## AmberLops (May 2, 2019)

I'm curious...what type of de-wormer did you use?


----------



## MkMom13 (Oct 12, 2022)

AmberLops said:


> I'm curious...what type of de-wormer did you use?


No reply??


----------



## MkMom13 (Oct 12, 2022)

Sarah Yoder said:


> I just wanted to update and say that  I dewormed my rabbit Charlie and he's doing so much better. He went from laying on his side to hopping again in less than a week. I'm guessing it was caused by a parasite .


What dewormer did you use?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2022)

MkMom13 said:


> What dewormer did you use?


Old post, all too often people don't come back and update and give details. It sure would help if they did.


----------

